# Alias en una shell en las X

## RoBe5

Hola, mi problema es el siguiente:

Uso Gnome 2 y cuando ejecuto una shell desde alli con el gnome-terminal no me carga los alias. En el directorio home tengo los archivos .bash_profile y .profile que me los carga cuando hago login en modo texto, pero en las X no hay manera.

Alguien sabe si hay que tocar algun archivo o que he de hacer? porque en red hat y mandrake si que se cargaban.

Muchas gracias

----------

## manniac

yo no use gnome, pero tenia un problema similar con aterm, no cargaba aliases y el prompt decia bash$.

en aterm hay una opcion de correr la terminal como un shell de login, esto ejecuta tu ~/.bash_profile. 

la opcion es -ls 

suerte

----------

